# reducing a kitchen cabinet door from 31x12 to 20x12



## xclaim (Sep 26, 2013)

hi

i need to reduce the length of a cabinet door from 31x12 to 20x12 - the door is made of particle board and has a routered pattern in it- if there was no routered pattern i could cut 11 inches off one end .. but the routered pattern needs to match other doors in kitchen ... any ideas on how to cut and make the joints.

I guess it particle board with veneer on top ?

in image attached I have an extra door on the right that needs to go on the left where the books are. We recently installed the microwave and had to cut down the cabinet with the books to fit the microwave.

thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A picture of it would be helpful.





















.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

tough to get a seamless joint, but your thermaofoil door can be cut down by mitering in the corners. slice off the top end at the first point of relief from the front surface, and miter the corners. then cut in to the door at your new height minus the relief/frame, and miter those corners. glue it in. hand fitting will pay off here as painting may be hard to match.

i'd probably extend the miter to include the inside radius of relief profile.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't see any visible seams representing joints, i.e., miters, etc. So, I would make my first cut a cross cut across the door where the red line is. It should keep the inside edge of the edge of the raised panel.

Then I would measure from the top edge of the door to the edge of the edge of the remaining raised panel. Whatever that is, cross cut the bottom part of the door to include the new top section to be the reduced height.

Trim the top piece to be a smooth fit to the bottom half. Doing it this way saves the continuous profile. Edge glue the piece, and clamp. Fill in the seam and sand and repaint. You may have to re-position a new mount for the hinge.
.

























.


----------

